# Happy Turky Day ALL!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not such a good day for Turkeys but oh well!! I say PIG OUT, Have fun and if your spending time with the 'other family'  Were here for ya and its just one afternoon....you'll survive! I think?


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Please pass the taters and give me another helping of turkey and gravy. Oh and some of them biscuts, and a little more green beans too! Big slice of pumpkin pie down this end.
Gobble Gobble


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Working from 10-7 today.  

Well, at least my work was good enought to order everyone working a nice buffet of real good food! :thumbsup:

Happy T-Day everyone!:hat:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

happy thanksgiving to all!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hey save some stuff for this end of the table!


----------

